# Wet to dry ratio for bath bombs.



## icg (Jan 24, 2017)

I decided to make my bath bombs on Friday, as the following weeks have really low humidity. I'm just worried about the wet to dry ingredient ratio. Since I don't have any clay with me, I don't know if it will be too soft. My oils are poly 80, avocado oil, coconut oil (refined), sweet almond, maybe alcohol, and fragrance/essential oil. I first need a wet to dry ingredient ratio. I have how much dry ingredients I need, but I don't want it too be too wet. Does 1:10 seem good? Once I got that, should at least half of the wet ingredients be poly 80 or maybe 25%. If what I just said confuses me, feel free to ask for clarification. Just asking so I don't waste too much ingredients trying experiments.

I'll post the result pictures once I make them.


----------



## Luviesmom (Jan 24, 2017)

Hmm. A bit confused. Your polysorbate seems high. What dry ingredients are you going to use? Keep it simple. I only use 2 types of carrier oils, plus fragrance and a very small amount of polysorbate.  How many ounces of dry ingredients? Amount?


----------



## Dahila (Jan 24, 2017)

I would use ie cups (I do use weight ) 
2 c Baking soda 
1 CA
4 tbsp of oil + as much Poly 80 as essential oils
few sprays of RA 70%


----------



## icg (Jan 25, 2017)

Dry ingredients are the usual - epsom salts, baking soda, corn starch, citric acid. You can consider mica as dry, but it should be mixed with wet... right? I'm thinking a 10:1 dry to wet ratio, with maybe 25% of the wet being polysorbate 80? Or is that too much...


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 25, 2017)

For bath bombs I mix mica with the dry. That way you can easily distribute the color without worrying about setting off the fizzing


----------



## icg (Jan 25, 2017)

Dahila said:


> I would use ie cups (I do use weight )
> 2 c Baking soda
> 1 CA
> 4 tbsp of oil + as much Poly 80 as essential oils
> few sprays of RA 70%



What exactly does rubbing alcohol do to help bath bombs and by your recipe, about a 20:1 dry to wet ratio?


----------



## Dahila (Jan 25, 2017)

I would adjust it as it go and RA is a binding agent ,  the oil plus minus,  when you mold bb the ingredients must be mixed well and damp like a damp sand, you should see some of the youtube videos


----------

